# Micah Wotring - Weathering Winter



## micah wotring (Dec 30, 2016)

Soooooooo, yeah. I've been on BYH for a long time (like a few months) and have tons of posts already (909) and I still haven't started a journal... no wait.... haha, can't say that any more!

So, for those of you who don't know me, I'm a young guy nearly out of hi school with chickens, turkeys, ducks, quail, rabbits, one cow, one dog, and lots of big dreams/ideas. I'm very entrepreneur minded and everything is a possible business venture. It's important (especially for people like me) to remember that life is NOT a monopoly game. There's more important things. WAY more important.

Anyway, to get back about myself...

I live in WV and never want to leave (Unless God calls me somewhere else). I really like riding dirt bikes and listening to country music. And I started a youtube channel this summer! It's going along pretty good(Well?).

So, yeah. Not really much else to add.

School sucks.

Dirt bikes are awesome.

Chickens are cool.



Period.















Oh, and here's a pic of me for those of you, like me, who want to know who the heck they're talking to.
XD





Haha, every time I see an old pic of me and I see my hat I laugh. I'm wearing that hat right now. XD


----------



## Bruce (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice intro to a known name. 

Are you going to explain the meaning of  S. N. O. W.??


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2016)

I enjoy your blog and your photography! 
I don't follow many journals but it will be nice to stop in here and there!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 30, 2016)

Good start Micah. I'll follow along with you! Nice and refreshing to see a young person chasing a dream that's capable of being realized


----------



## TAH (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't post a lot but do follow in secret so I will follow!


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 30, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Nice intro to a known name.
> 
> Are you going to explain the meaning of  S. N. O. W.??



Yeah, I guess the periods mighta thrown people off. Sorry.
Yesterday there was not a flake in sight but here's some pix from a few minutes ago. Not very good ones but they show that we've got plenty of snow. XD


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## micah wotring (Dec 30, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I enjoy your blog and your photography!
> I don't follow many journals but it will be nice to stop in here and there!


Awesome! Thanx!
(me neither to be honest)


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2016)

Follow your dreams, go for what you want to do in life. Have you ever thought about being a WWOOFer? It might be a fun thing to do in the summer and a good learning experience for you.

http://wwoof.net/


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 31, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Follow your dreams, go for what you want to do in life. Have you ever thought about being a WWOOFer? It might be a fun thing to do in the summer and a good learning experience for you.
> 
> http://wwoof.net/


Thank you! I have worked with several WWOOFers on some of the local farms but never thought about doing it myself. I'll look into it! Again, thanx  it sounds like I could learn a lot.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 1, 2017)

Sooooo, it's 2017 now.

...

Okay, I suck at journaling.  I started one once but it only lasted three days. XD


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well Micah, what is happening with your animals?....got any plans to Add, Breed, or Sell any?....any long range 'Goals' with any of them?....I've heard ya telling others the 'List' of those ya have....but, Where are the pics?....any plans to Show some?....and, since I am a bit 'Old School'....just what the heck does XD stand for, or represent?...just wondering.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 1, 2017)

XD is like a laughing face


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> XD is like a laughing face


Or it could be like the X2 post we sometimes do meaning that we like a previous post also. Or that we like it twice as much. "D" is the Roman numeral meaning 500. So if you XD a post, does that mean you like it 500 times?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 1, 2017)

Well technically, an XD would mean ten (X) less than 500 (D) so 490...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bay, in Roman numerals that would be 490...cause the smaller comes first; which means ya subtract....just sayin.
I understood the "X2', but I have been scratching my head trying to figure out what 2 words it could represent....
These young "WhipperSnappers' move much Faster than I can keep up with these days....


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 1, 2017)

All this math is hurting my brain


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2017)

ANd you are one of the young ones @luvmypets !!!

Hey @CntryBoy777 , good job with the leading questions for @micah wotring Clearly you are a


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2017)

luvmypets said:


> All this math is hurting my brain


So get out your phone and use the calculator! Duh!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 1, 2017)

Sooooo, 'XD' Look at it sideways. It's supposed to look like a laughing face. @LukeMeister taught me. 

So, thanks for the questions! I'll definitely answer them...just...not now. I'm tired and so I'm going to bed. but I'll try to remember in the morning.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 1, 2017)

The most important question,  when are you getting your sheep?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 1, 2017)

I think his is intending on Counting them, shortly.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 1, 2017)

I can say this because I'm good friends with Luke and he knows it but in Luke language XD means a great variety of things.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well Micah, what is happening with your animals?....got any plans to Add, Breed, or Sell any?....any long range 'Goals' with any of them?....I've heard ya telling others the 'List' of those ya have....but, Where are the pics?....any plans to Show some?


So, someday I would like to have a very small hatchery. Small enough that I don't have to ship chicks. So, I guess hatchery would be the wrong word...I'd like to get good at hatching chicks and sell them. I got an incubator this past spring and through the entire summer there was always a new batch developing(or not so I've got a little bit of experience but not a ton.

I'd really love to show a few chickens someday just for fun although none of my birds a very high quality so I'd have to buy some. Also there are no shows close to me. The closest is around 2 hours away which I can do but just not now with school and all.

Ah, yes, pictures! How could I forget?
So, first up is my favorite chicken, Buttercup! I believe she's a silkie D'uccle mix.





Next is the beautiful sunset that God gives us every night.








Yes, yes, I know, I'll get back to the animals:
We ended up selling this dairy/beef pair.




Here's my uncle's pygora buck to breed his ND does. (He ties flies)




And, WV in winter...








Lady, my one and only Light Brahma.




Macgyver the first.




Puppy, our...uh...cat. XD




Lady and Macgyver the 3rd.




Lots and lots of chickens. Only a few of which I have now.




They've pipped!!!! (old pic btw)




And, I'll leave you with a pic of one of the turkeys when they were younger...much younger.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> The most important question,  when are you getting your sheep?


XD hopefully next spring BUT no promises. We'll see.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 2, 2017)

There ya go!! Now, that wasn't so difficult was it? Very good posting in your Journal.  You have some really nice chickens, and yes I have seen and witnessed WV in the winter time too; though it was only as long as it took for me to drive through it.  I never mind seeing it through a camera lense, it is really pretty as long as ya don't have to experience the cold and work it presents.  the pygora buck looks very interesting and good, too.
Since you wish to get better with the incubation and hatching of eggs, maybe you can save the money from selling your hatched birds to get those show chickens you want; if you dedicate the money towards that, then it will give you the incentive to concentrate on it and stick with it attitude it will take to learn it and do better with it. 
I see that you like dirt biking, do you prefer motocross, trial riding, or just cutting up the dirt? What kind of bike do ya have? pics? I use to ride a Hodaka 125 with a 100 engine and did some trial riding. It challenges the rider with bike control over an obsticle course; over rocks, logs, through streams and creeks, and up and down steep hills or inclines. You have to traverse over logs and boulders without putting your feet on the ground; every touch of an object with the foot are points deducted. Anyway, just keep us up-to-date on what ya have going on and share your "World" with us. It isn't so difficult and we stand ready to "Cheer" ya on.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm a 4 wheeler type myself.  I'm safer on 4 wheels.  My husband used to race snowmobiles and one of his friends raced dirt bikes.  You dirt bike riders are brave!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> There ya go!! Now, that wasn't so difficult was it? Very good posting in your Journal.  You have some really nice chickens, and yes I have seen and witnessed WV in the winter time too; though it was only as long as it took for me to drive through it.  I never mind seeing it through a camera lense, it is really pretty as long as ya don't have to experience the cold and work it presents.  the pygora buck looks very interesting and good, too.
> Since you wish to get better with the incubation and hatching of eggs, maybe you can save the money from selling your hatched birds to get those show chickens you want; if you dedicate the money towards that, then it will give you the incentive to concentrate on it and stick with it attitude it will take to learn it and do better with it.
> I see that you like dirt biking, do you prefer motocross, trial riding, or just cutting up the dirt? What kind of bike do ya have? pics? I use to ride a Hodaka 125 with a 100 engine and did some trial riding. It challenges the rider with bike control over an obsticle course; over rocks, logs, through streams and creeks, and up and down steep hills or inclines. You have to traverse over logs and boulders without putting your feet on the ground; every touch of an object with the foot are points deducted. Anyway, just keep us up-to-date on what ya have going on and share your "World" with us. It isn't so difficult and we stand ready to "Cheer" ya on.


Thanks, first step: get more than like a 50% hatch rate. THEN try to make money on it. XD I'm not keeping track of costs or anything right now. 
I've got a ttr125 and a honda 250 ex although I like the dirt bike MUCH better! I mostly just race around in the woods behind our house where we have 2 jumps, 3 rocky steep banks, and lots and lots of trail. I'd love to race but haven't ever. That sounds like a ton of fun! Whenever my brothers will ride with me we like to play 'tag' and 'cops' and lots of other little games but I mostly just race. Someday I'd like to race cross country. IDK what each of the diff 'styles' is called but I'm thinking like through the woods.

Thanks!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> I'm a 4 wheeler type myself.  I'm safer on 4 wheels.  My husband used to race snowmobiles and one of his friends raced dirt bikes.  You dirt bike riders are brave!


We had a couple snowmobiles last winter. They were fun but not really worth the maintenance IMO. I get easily confused with small engines. XD


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

My DH is a small engine mechanic. I'm lucky! Because I don't understand engines at all!  Also,  our snowmobiles don't require that much maintenance. 

So what are your favorite chicken breeds?


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> My DH is a small engine mechanic. I'm lucky! Because I don't understand engines at all!  Also,  our snowmobiles don't require that much maintenance.
> 
> So what are your favorite chicken breeds?


Haha

Oh, I started a thread over on BYC for this! (http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1145296/whats-your-chicken-bucket-list-cbl)

D'uccles
Buff Brahmas
Jersey Giants (Just cuz it'd be cool)
Buff orpingtons
Silkies
Olive Eggers
Seramas

Ducks:
Wood ducks
Call ducks
Buff Orpington Ducks

Other:
Golden pheasants (Red/Gold pheasants? I'm not sure of the official name.)
Peafowl(still have to research that quite a bit more... but someday


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 2, 2017)

That is quite a list of poultry there, but shouldn't be very difficult for a "Stepper" like you, young and full of energy.  I had never heard of trial riding until I went to college and took it as a PE course. It was very interesting and fun and it is Trial not Trail riding; just for clarafication that it isn't misspelled. It isn't a race, it is a points based competition. I am not really sure if the competitions are still around or not today; it was back in '75-'77 that I was involved with it, and most of the competitions that I was aware of were in middle Tn and northern Al. It was more about control of the bike than how fast ya got thru the course. I did learn a lot doing it.

My parents used to have peafowl, just 1pair that I believe were called "Green Shouldered' they were very interesting birds. The male was pretty loud as long as he had his tail feathers, but when he shed them he would act ashamed and sneak around without a peep.  he was very protective of all the other birds and would fight hawks on the ground several times. When the hen went missing he buddied up with the chickens, didn't attempt to mount them, but would put on a show for them.
Pheasant are beautiful birds, but can be pretty mean, the males are very defensive so be careful with them if ya get some and they aren't homing birds, so will not be like chickens and come to roost. They are more ground oriented like quail. Hope ya can realize your "Dreams" and make it happen. Just remember that every fertile egg isn't viable and will hatch, so don't limit yourself to a certain percentage;we can always strive to do better, but ya still have to accept reality.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> That is quite a list of poultry there, but shouldn't be very difficult for a "Stepper" like you, young and full of energy.  I had never heard of trial riding until I went to college and took it as a PE course. It was very interesting and fun and it is Trial not Trail riding; just for clarafication that it isn't misspelled. It isn't a race, it is a points based competition. I am not really sure if the competitions are still around or not today; it was back in '75-'77 that I was involved with it, and most of the competitions that I was aware of were in middle Tn and northern Al. It was more about control of the bike than how fast ya got thru the course. I did learn a lot doing it.
> 
> My parents used to have peafowl, just 1pair that I believe were called "Green Shouldered' they were very interesting birds. The male was pretty loud as long as he had his tail feathers, but when he shed them he would act ashamed and sneak around without a peep.  he was very protective of all the other birds and would fight hawks on the ground several times. When the hen went missing he buddied up with the chickens, didn't attempt to mount them, but would put on a show for them.
> Pheasant are beautiful birds, but can be pretty mean, the males are very defensive so be careful with them if ya get some and they aren't homing birds, so will not be like chickens and come to roost. They are more ground oriented like quail. Hope ya can realize your "Dreams" and make it happen. Just remember that every fertile egg isn't viable and will hatch, so don't limit yourself to a certain percentage;we can always strive to do better, but ya still have to accept reality.


Ah, okay. That makes sense. I actually had thought you meant trail.
Thank you for the info!
yes


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....
> The male was pretty loud as long as he had his tail feathers, but when he shed them he would act ashamed and sneak around without a peep.
> ....


Just like chickens!! When mine moult they go all wallflower. Doesn't matter where they are in the pecking order. Even the "top dog" Anconas. Lose the tail feathers and they are off in the corner scuffing the dirt with their feet saying "Who me? I ain't doin nuthing". Of course as soon as they are through moult it is back to mounting the other girls and saying "REMEMBER *I* am in charge around here".


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 2, 2017)

My chickens don't seem to notice they're molting. 

That's quite the list! I'm not super thrilled with my jersey  Giants but we'll see as they get older.  They grow so slow! D'uccles are cool birds! Not my style but I really admire them from afar!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 14, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> You dirt bike riders are brave!


Wounds heal
Scars fades

And all we're left with all the memories made

Pain hurts
But only for a minute

Life is short so go on and live it

Yes, I stole that from a song and yes, my motives are different than Chris Cagle's. XD
Seriously though, I ain't getting any younger. I'm glad I'm young and have plenty of good years ahead of me.
Do what ya wanna do NOW before your body won't let you or you can't because you have to provide for a family.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeh, and when ya get my age, ya can look back in the memories while having Pain and think of what ya used to call Fun....while ya take another Pill just to make it thru the day.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 14, 2017)

It's true but wear a helmet. Sorry, couldn't resist. I'm a mom


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 14, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> It's true but wear a helmet. Sorry, couldn't resist. I'm a mom


lol, I do


----------



## TAH (Jan 14, 2017)

We finally talked my dad into letting us get a dirt bike! 

What kind is yours?


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome! I'm sure you'll have fun! When do you think you'll be able to get it?

I've got a ttr 125.


----------



## TAH (Jan 14, 2017)

My dad said four-wheeler first, we will probably be getting the four-wheeler later this year and the dirt bike in spring 2019!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2017)

Spring 2019? Seriously? That's like a LIFETIME away for a young person!      Why not just let you wait until you're out on your own and married with 6 kids and then you can get one for yourself?


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 14, 2017)

TAH said:


> My dad said four-wheeler first, we will probably be getting the four-wheeler later this year and the dirt bike in spring 2019!


Cool! That's a long ways off. 



Latestarter said:


> Spring 2019? Seriously? That's like a LIFETIME away for a young person!      Why not just let you wait until you're out on your own and married with 6 kids and then you can get one for yourself?


Never sure how to react to these comments. I AM young so it IS a long time looking at it from my eyes. Y know?


----------



## TAH (Jan 14, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> Cool! That's a long ways off.





Latestarter said:


> Spring 2019? Seriously? That's like a LIFETIME away for a young person!      Why not just let you wait until you're out on your own and married with 6 kids and then you can get one for yourself?


Looking back on this last year it seemed it all went by way to fast and this year I have plenty of things to keep me busy, helping clear land, build a home, fencing the property, adding 2 puppy's to our family, and I am going to have 7 siblings in June, I don't need a dirt bike for a year or two, LOL. 

Now waiting till I am married and have children (if I ever do) would be a life time.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2017)

Definitely have your fun, but don't be stupid about it. What hurts now will come back with a vengeance  to plague you for the rest of your life. Practice safety.


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 18, 2017)

I did have turkeys and chickens in the coop and ducks in the tractor and I free ranged the ducks every day and let the chickens and turkeys into the chicken yard every day. I couldn't free range the turkeys cuz they hang out (poop) on my mom's welcome mat in front of our house. I got an idea though!
I penned up the turkeys in the chicken yard behind the coop and let the chickens out the front of the coop to free range with the ducks. This let's the ducks AND the chickens free range.

BTW, I'm almost to 1000 posts! I wonder if I'll reach 1000 posts or 1000 likes first...probably posts. (I'm at 977 posts and 924 likes right now)

Anyway, I'd better get back to school. I'm making an 18th century timeline.

TTFN!

~MW


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2017)

I just scrolled through this journal and liked every post you made. It upped your number a little, you're at 940 likes now. Maybe I'll stalk your posts and "like" some more!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

So Micah needs to stop posting for a bit. Sounds like a challenge for us!

I'll go like some posts too


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 18, 2017)

Woot 982!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2017)

996!


----------



## TAH (Jan 18, 2017)

We got him to 1000!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 19, 2017)

Haha, wow, thanx everybody! Hadn't expected THAT when I signed in this morning! lol

82 ALERTS! I usually have like 6! Haha, y'all are the best!

Would ya look at that! 1000 likes. 

I'll work on the posts soon but fer now I gotta go do school.





Thanks everybody!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 19, 2017)

Seriously thanks!

It might seem kinda silly as it's just a number and doesn't REALLY matter but it kinda makes me feel good...in a way.



~MW


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2017)

Now we can all go "unlike" the posts!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 19, 2017)

Well you know, we ALL kinda sorta "like" you no matter what number is displayed. You're a good "kid"!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Now we can all go "unlike" the posts!


Oh, by all means! If you didn't really like them that is.



Latestarter said:


> Well you know, we ALL kinda sorta "like" you no matter what number is displayed. You're a good "kid"!


Yeah, I know it's not really an important number.

Thankya, sir!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2017)

...and even Won the "Caption Contest" too!!....all in the Same day...go Figure!!...


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Micah, ya may find this interesting, at mototrials.com you'll find out more about "Trials Riding". I don't know how to post a link with this phone, but there are videos on youtube too


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 21, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Micah, ya may find this interesting, at mototrials.com you'll find out more about "Trials Riding". I don't know how to post a link with this phone, but there are videos on youtube too



Thank ya! I'll go look at 'm...soon. I'm helping my dad with cars right now.



~MW


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 21, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 That looks like a blast! It also looks challenging. IDK if I'd be too good at that. Thanx for sharing the link.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Well Micah, it is kinda like skiing. There are beginner, novice, and expert courses, so don't get too overwhelmed by the experts. Ya never know for sure til ya try, a few logs, a stream, and small boulders on your trail there will give you a challenge.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 21, 2017)

Or a broken neck!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 22, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well Micah, it is kinda like skiing. There are beginner, novice, and expert courses, so don't get too overwhelmed by the experts. Ya never know for sure til ya try, a few logs, a stream, and small boulders on your trail there will give you a challenge.


Yeah, same with any sport.


Bruce said:


> Or a broken neck!


XD yeah


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 2, 2017)

Pictures!!!


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 2, 2017)

Winter ducks!

 

 

 The next few pictures are of an eve on one of our buildings. Interesting, Huh?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 2, 2017)

Really Pretty!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 2, 2017)

I've seen it curl under quite a bit but never a full 180!


----------



## micah wotring (Feb 2, 2017)

This calls for a few winter memes!


----------



## TAH (Feb 2, 2017)

micah wotring said:


>


This is how it is in OR, and sadly in Anchorage, AK (You would think people in AK would know how to drive in snow, but they don't)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 4, 2017)

Good grief! Been a while! Anyway, I gotta run now but I'll try to fix up a nice little update for y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 4, 2017)

This doesn't have anything to do with herds @micah wotring, but once you are out of school, before you get into debt, pay yourself when you get paid, earn some money, etc, etc. Start putting some money away for retirement or your future at least.
Don't think you have to have a million to live on to retire. Save enough that you can live off the interest or dividends it earns. 

Also, don't buy on credit if you don't have to. Other than a mortgage on a house, try not to compile debt. I understand lots of farmers will buy seed and the year's supplies, machinery upgrades and pay off after harvest. But, if you can buy the used car/truck and earn more so you can buy outright a nicer one next time. Buy a fixer upper or small house and fix it and live in it or flip it til you get the upgrade you want.
Try to stay away from credit cards.

Manage your debt and save up an emergency fund, have good insurance, live in your means. Save up as you go along. These things should take you a long way in life. I think a class in every high school should be mandatory to graduate for managing incomes, etc. I wish I had heard this stuff at an earlier age. A lot of this comes from teachings of Dave Ramsey if you want to dig deeper.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 4, 2017)

Ah yes, Dave Ramsey.  Mostly very good advice.  Everything you have said Pastor Dave.  We have done it a little differently with the farming, but could pay off all our debt tomorrow if we sold out... not counting the mortgages, or selling the properties.

  We do finance our fertilizer, seed, even cattle purchases....but all those get paid yearly except the cattle and we seldom have financed for more than 2 years.  Now we mostly can buy any cattle in cash as we go but in the beginning, and to buy out a friend, had to finance.  Still the sales of the calves will pay for the payments.  And we also sell hay and do some custom farming for a couple of people.  We do buy a new discbine mower every 5 years as they start to cost some serious repair and replacement of parts;  and we can still get a good price for the one we are turning in.  But realize we are using it on A LOT of hay ground (400-600 acres) when the average farmer does 50  - 100 acres a year total (that's multiple cuttings total).  
The principles still apply.  Our newest truck is a 2000 as is my car.  Most are 1990's and older, and my little p.u. is a '95. 
We have a couple of "new" tractors that are 20 years old, and my little Farmall H is from the 1940's or 50's. (yeah, like 60+ years old)

Don't buy a new vehicle, they lose too much off the lot.  And ANYTHING that you buy,  MAINTAIN IT.  Grease and oil are cheap.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Manage your debt and save up an emergency fund, have good insurance, live in your means. Save up as you go along. These things should take you a long way in life. I think a class in every high school should be mandatory to graduate for managing incomes, etc.



ME TOO!!!!!!! I just do NOT understand why every HS in this nation does not have a Person Finance class that is mandatory for graduation. I asked the principal at the HS my girls went to about that and was told they did have one the kids can take as an elective. Who give a rat's patootie if you read Shakespeare in HS if you don't have the slightest idea how to invest for the future, how to create and stick to a budget, how to balance a checkbook, that the ATM doesn't know that you have outstanding checks which will now bounce because you took out cash the ATM "said" you have, what the heck it means to lease an apartment, etc. Sure some kids have parents that can answer those questions but a lot don't. You will NEED knowledge of personal finance pretty much every day of your life, it is highly unlikely you will need to know squat about the writings of Shakespeare (1 example of course). Nothing wrong with a broad based education but a foundation in the NEED TO KNOW and WILL USE OFTEN should be a minimum when you walk off with your diploma.



farmerjan said:


> Don't buy a new vehicle, they lose too much off the lot.


I disagree with this one in the following circumstance: If you keep your vehicles until they can't reasonably be fixed any more, don't shy away from buying new if the new vehicles have features you want that aren't in older vehicles. You don't care what the depreciation is when the first tire hits the public road because you won't be selling it for 15 years anyway. Now if you CAN find those things in a 3 year old vehicle, it should be cheaper to buy. But figure out the $/year of ownership because the 3 Y/O vehicle is going to need maintenance sooner. But if you can afford to buy it for cash, you'll be able to save up for those repairs instead of paying interest on a loan or lease.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey we should start a new thread called "I wish someone told me when I was young..." yup agree on the finance class for HS kids. 

I wish someone made me calculate just how long it would take me to pay off all these student loans they love to hand out.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 4, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Hey we should start a new thread called "I wish someone told me when I was young..." yup agree on the finance class for HS kids.
> 
> I wish someone made me calculate just how long it would take me to pay off all these student loans they love to hand out.


Heck no!! Then you wouldn't take them out 
I bet they also don't tell you that you can't get rid of them through bankruptcy like you can most debt.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 4, 2017)

Bruce, I can see what you are saying about the new vehicle,  BUT,  there is no way I can sit here and say that buying the 1984  4x4 ford ranger for  $500 and then putting  $1,000 into a rebuild of the engine was not still a much better investment than a newer one that will not go where this one will.   I bought 1 new vehicle, 1979 F-150 pickup, $3100, and drove it til it died.  Insurance back then was still too much on a new vehicle.   Today, noway is a 25,00-50,000 truck justified. 

Nowadays, the new vehicles require a rocket scientist to diagnose and fix anything that goes wrong.  They are made out of more plastic than metal, and at the costs today, there is no way I would ever buy anything new.  Same with the vehicles we use on the farm for trailer pulling, feeding etc.  We can fix and rebuild most stuff earlier than the mid 1990's.  The one truck that is 2000 seems to spend more time getting diagnostics than running....all stupid little stuff.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 4, 2017)

Gotta go with @farmerjan on this one.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 4, 2017)

I just wish I could find one that had PS, PB, AC, and Radio, it doesn't matter if manual or auto transmission....and has manual roll-up/down windows. I don't require the "Bells & Whistles", just reliable get from poit A to point B. The only problem with older vehicles is parts, finding them is getting harder and harder....going the way of the old TV repairman.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 5, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> Ah yes, Dave Ramsey.  Mostly very good advice.  Everything you have said Pastor Dave.  We have done it a little differently with the farming, but could pay off all our debt tomorrow if we sold out... not counting the mortgages, or selling the properties.
> 
> We do finance our fertilizer, seed, even cattle purchases.....



I perfectly understand having to buy on credit for farming and paying at end of season. That is why it was common to understand agriculture was investing in live stock. The stock was taken to market, and it was a gamble based off trends and futures. It is still pretty much the same.

Hopefully household can be kept separate from corporation/business expenses and not be run on credit. Credit has killed the country, so getting away from it or as a young person, not getting started down that path, is the goal. If we could just get elected officials to agree and comply to this principle.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 5, 2017)

We have been "Debt Free" and "Cash Only" for around 10yrs. I don't have to worry about debt, because I have no credit, credit score, or any ability to qualify for any kind of loan. This includes any loan for anything....even an emergency. So, it is a slippery slope to navigate. In order to have "Credit" you must be a participant in the "Credit Game", if there isn't an "Active History", you have "No Credit" and will not qualify to any lender for a loan....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> Bruce, I can see what you are saying about the new vehicle,  BUT,  there is no way I can sit here and say that buying the 1984  4x4 ford ranger for  $500 and then putting  $1,000 into a rebuild of the engine was not still a much better investment than a newer one that will not go where this one will.   I bought 1 new vehicle, 1979 F-150 pickup, $3100, and drove it til it died.  Insurance back then was still too much on a new vehicle.   Today, noway is a 25,00-50,000 truck justified.
> 
> Nowadays, the new vehicles require a rocket scientist to diagnose and fix anything that goes wrong.  They are made out of more plastic than metal, and at the costs today, there is no way I would ever buy anything new.  Same with the vehicles we use on the farm for trailer pulling, feeding etc.  We can fix and rebuild most stuff earlier than the mid 1990's.  The one truck that is 2000 seems to spend more time getting diagnostics than running....all stupid little stuff.


No arguments with any of that but where do you find that 1984 Ranger that needs not only the engine rebuild but also the transmission and most other major parts? And the frame and body aren't rusting out? Yep, hard to fix much on new vehicles anymore plus as @CntryBoy777 said, finding parts for all that breaks? Likely going to be spending a lot of time contacting junk yards across the country and fixing stuff. Has to be a balance of time, money and reliability. If one can't get to work because the vehicle is needing to be fixed AGAIN, life doesn't go well.

I do remember back when a truck was basic and cheap transportation that could also haul a load if one needed. Some people bought them because they were cheaper than cars. Now they seem to have moved up into the pseudo luxury level, as you say STARTING at $25K.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have been "Debt Free" and "Cash Only" for around 10yrs. I don't have to worry about debt, because I have no credit, credit score, or any ability to qualify for any kind of loan. This includes any loan for anything....even an emergency. So, it is a slippery slope to navigate. In order to have "Credit" you must be a participant in the "Credit Game", if there isn't an "Active History", you have "No Credit" and will not qualify to any lender for a loan....


You can do the "credit thing" at no cost  Never charge anything you can't afford to pay cash for and have that cash parked somewhere safe. Pay the bill every month, never pay a finance charge. Et voila, Credit history! BTW I think paying your electric, phone, water (whichever one has) on time every month is also credit history. I guess one wouldn't have those if they are off grid, have their own well and use a "pay as you go" cell phone. We do have 1 debt, there is a mortgage on this house, it will be paid off in Nov 2026. 15 year loan at 3.25%.


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

Other than our 1960's IH Scout (I miss that thing!), we have never had issues finding parts for old vehicles. Unless I win the lottery, I will never buy a new car again. Or a vehicle I need a loan to get. But my husband is a mechanic... That helps.

Hey Micah, how are the turkeys?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 5, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You can do the "credit thing" at no cost  Never charge anything you can't afford to pay cash for and have that cash parked somewhere safe. Pay the bill every month, never pay a finance charge. Et voila, Credit history! BTW I think paying your electric, phone, water (whichever one has) on time every month is also credit history. I guess one wouldn't have those if they are off grid, have their own well and use a "pay as you go" cell phone. We do have 1 debt, there is a mortgage on this house, it will be paid off in Nov 2026. 15 year loan at 3.25%.


This is the way many think, and I did too until 11yrs ago. My Dad did exactly as you stated...used charge card and paid balance off each month, always paid bills ahead of due date, and had "History" of timely payments. When he went to get a loan to pay for the trlr....I was waiting for the cash settlement on Workers Comp....we found out it was quite the opposite and he had No "Credit History". The only way he got the loan was thru his personal bank, at an increased interest rate. Unless ya play "Their Game" and pay some finance charges, there simply is no credit history that is maintained, because when ya pay the balance off each month, it is considered by the "Creditors" as the same as Cash, because there are never any "Carrying Charges" that are documented. They don't give ya "Credit History" unless ya "Pay" for it. Remember, they are a "For Profit" business, and if ya ain't giving them "Profit", then they certainly aren't going to give ya the benefit for Free. It is a much Different world we are living in, than what most truly think it is....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 5, 2017)

All this advice for Micah, and he probably hasn't seen any of it yet. Lol


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 5, 2017)

Okay, so, thank you for all this advice! I think it is wise to stay as debt-free as possible and I am very blessed to have parents who know a lot about this sort of thing and are willing to help explain often. I am trying to learn what I can from them and be able to make wise decisions down the road. As far as vehicles I agree with what @Bruce said here: (mostly pointing to the part in bold)


Bruce said:


> If you keep your vehicles until they can't reasonably be fixed any more, don't shy away from buying new if the new vehicles have features you want that aren't in older vehicles. You don't care what the depreciation is when the first tire hits the public road because you won't be selling it for 15 years anyway. Now if you CAN find those things in a 3 year old vehicle, it should be cheaper to buy. But *figure out the $/year of ownership because the 3 Y/O vehicle is going to need maintenance sooner*. But if you can afford to buy it for cash, you'll be able to save up for those repairs instead of paying interest on a loan or lease.



The turkeys are doing great! I've still just got the trio. The two hens are laying at least 10 eggs per week most of the time. I guess I was kinda impatient and set some of the first few eggs (6) and now my incubator is in use until they hatch so I can't set all these eggs I'm getting! Haha, didn't really think that through...Anyway, they should hatch in another week or two(I forget the exact date(I have it written down someplace)).

So, my brother had rabbits and owed me a trio so I got to pick them out of one of his litters last fall. I traded the buck to him for one of his fully grown does and then he sold all his 'cept one that was blind which he gave to me which I will butcher soon. I also got a real pretty buck off of my cousin to breed my does with. Then my brother sold all his.
So, that prolly didn't make a lick of sense so here's the summary: I used to have 3 kits. Now I have a doe, a buck, two does that are almost of breeding size, and one blind kit which I will butcher soon. I bred the large doe (woopy pie) a few days ago so I should have kits sometime the beginning of May. (Again, I have specific dates written down someplace)

I'll put a few rabbit pics in here for ya:
Here's the new buck I got from my cousin






Here's a pic of my two young does.





Here's a pic of Fudge, one of my brother's old bucks. He's sold and gone now but he was too pretty not to share a pic of




Here's the cages I have ATM (Not including the 3 hutches in a different corner) I'm also thinking of building a colony for growing out the kits. This pic is from before my bro sold his so there's quite a few in the pic.




I am going to build some saw-horses like the one on the far right eventually in place of the barrels but for now I fixed up a board to keep all the manure from rusting the barrels(more).

And here's a pic of my sister's two new calves from this year. Their names are Ferdinand and Isabella.
Ferdinand (steer) on the right and Isabella (heifer) on the left.





And I'll leave you with a pic of a faint sunset. Not the most vibrent I've seen but beautiful none-the-less.





Still waiting for my chickens to go broody. I have all kinds of broody breeds but they never want to go broody for me. When one does I'm going to put some turkey or duck eggs under her. Oh, speaking of ducks, I'll include a few pics of them! I've got one Muscovy drake, 1 magpie hen, and 3 Muscovy hens. I saw Philip (The drake) 'earning his keep' a few days ago so I'm hoping for some eggs soon. As of now I have two turkeys, two brown-egg-layers, and one bantam laying. Anyway, I know y'all are probably bored listening to me so ON TO THE PICS!
















And here is Buttercup. She's a silkie/Duccle mix and my favorite chicken!


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 5, 2017)

Everyone looks great! Still working on getting sheep?

I should have waited a week on my incubator. One started laying and I got all excited, now I'm getting tons of eggs too, so I know how you feel! But I'm on a time crunch for getting the chicks grown out to butcher in fall, plus I need the incubator for chicken eggs right after these guys hatch.


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 5, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Everyone looks great! Still working on getting sheep?
> 
> I should have waited a week on my incubator. One started laying and I got all excited, now I'm getting tons of eggs too, so I know how you feel! But I'm on a time crunch for getting the chicks grown out to butcher in fall, plus I need the incubator for chicken eggs right after these guys hatch.


Still planning on sheep someday. No telling when as I'm pretty busy with school and just life in general but when I get the west barnyard cleaned up and fenced adequately I want to have a few ewes!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 5, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> This is the way many think, and I did too until 11yrs ago. My Dad did exactly as you stated...used charge card and paid balance off each month, always paid bills ahead of due date, and had "History" of timely payments. When he went to get a loan to pay for the trlr....I was waiting for the cash settlement on Workers Comp....we found out it was quite the opposite and he had No "Credit History". The only way he got the loan was thru his personal bank, at an increased interest rate. Unless ya play "Their Game" and pay some finance charges, there simply is no credit history that is maintained, because when ya pay the balance off each month, it is considered by the "Creditors" as the same as Cash, because there are never any "Carrying Charges" that are documented. They don't give ya "Credit History" unless ya "Pay" for it. Remember, they are a "For Profit" business, and if ya ain't giving them "Profit", then they certainly aren't going to give ya the benefit for Free. It is a much Different world we are living in, than what most truly think it is....



Well that just ain't right! Not that I don't believe you. And I AM giving them profit every time I use the CC, they get a percentage from the seller. If you have a lot of credit cards with no balance on them, your Credit score gets hit because you have the POTENTIAL to get pretty far in debt. But if you always pay them off, proving that you are a financially sound "bet", it doesn't count.


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 19, 2017)

Sister's cat had puppies! Wait...okay, let me say that again: My sister's cat (named Puppy) had _kittens_! XD (So, 'Puppy' is the cat's name for those of you who are still confused)









And here's the mom





She had 5. 2 orange, 2 black with whiter undersides, and one black with white and orange splotches.
I've posted a few more pix here: https://micahsfarm.blogspot.com/2017/04/kittens-free-chicks-and-just-pictures.html


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 19, 2017)

So cute


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

The mother is pretty, but I lack seeing where she looks like a puppy. Lol
Unique name for a cat though.


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 19, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> The mother is pretty, but I lack seeing where she looks like a puppy. Lol
> Unique name for a cat though.


We just picked that name for fun. Not necessarily because she looks like one.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Didn't you say this is your senior year?
I bet you're getting senioritis right abt now!


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 19, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Didn't you say this is your senior year?
> I bet you're getting senioritis right abt now!


I'm in grade 11 right now. That's just officially of course. I'm actually doing college level tests.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, summer between my Junior and Senior years were abt the best!
Enjoy


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 19, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Well, summer between my Junior and Senior years were abt the best!
> Enjoy


Haha, trying...can't wait to be done with it all though


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2017)

Cute kittens. I had a cat named Duck one time. I rescued a duck from being mauled by a dog, took the duck to the animal shelter and came out with a cat. Named her Duck. LOL


----------



## micah wotring (Apr 20, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Cute kittens. I had a cat named Duck one time. I rescued a duck from being mauled by a dog, took the duck to the animal shelter and came out with a cat. Named her Duck. LOL


Haha, okay, you win.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2017)

Sometimes we called her Duckie.


----------



## micah wotring (May 11, 2017)

I'm alive! (AaAnd well(yeah, can't have a post without sneaking in some song lyrics  ))
So, this past week I went to a motorcycle training class. I also got my motorcycle permit. Next week (or maybe the week after) I'll be able to go to the DMV and trade in my card saying I passed the class for a full blown licence. Pretty excited! (And yes, to everyone on this thread like my mother, I will be careful.)

Another thing that happened is that Philip(muscovy drake) got in a fight with Ronan(bourbon tom(avy)) and hurt him pretty bad. The duck is okay but Ronan lost quite a bit of blood. I cleaned out the wounds with hydrgen peroxide and put flour on them. It clotted up pretty quick. That was yesterday. He's doing great now! Up and walkign around. eating and drinking like normal. 

Ooh, and Whoopy Pie had kits! I'll save myself some time and just post a link to a blog post with a bunch of pix. The cats are getting big too!!


----------



## HeavensHens88 (May 11, 2017)

HAHA!!!!


----------



## HeavensHens88 (May 11, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> I'm alive! (AaAnd well(yeah, can't have a post without sneaking in some song lyrics  ))
> So, this past week I went to a motorcycle training class. I also got my motorcycle permit. Next week (or maybe the week after) I'll be able to go to the DMV and trade in my card saying I passed the class for a full blown licence. Pretty excited! (And yes, to everyone on this thread like my mother, I will be careful.)
> 
> Another thing that happened is that Philip(muscovy drake) got in a fight with Ronan(bourbon tom(avy)) and hurt him pretty bad. The duck is okay but Ronan lost quite a bit of blood. I cleaned out the wounds with hydrgen peroxide and put flour on them. It clotted up pretty quick. That was yesterday. He's doing great now! Up and walkign around. eating and drinking like normal.
> ...


Be careful.


----------



## micah wotring (May 11, 2017)

HeavensHens88 said:


> Be careful.


Yes mother...XD


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 11, 2017)

Now I'm stalking you here, too. Oh...be careful.


----------



## TAH (May 11, 2017)

Well, what do they always say, stay safe, have fun!


----------



## micah wotring (May 12, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Now I'm stalking you here, too. Oh...be careful.


I'm terrified...
XP


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 12, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> I'm terrified...
> XP



And so you should be.  XD


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2017)

Good to see you on here. About the motorcycle.....in my best Mom voice......If you go and get yourself killed on that danged motorcycle, I'm gonna come kick your dead butt!  If you go and get yourself hurt, I'm gonna hurt you some more! 

Yes, be careful, watch out for the idiots. But most of all, have fun, enjoy yourself and be free.


----------



## micah wotring (May 15, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Good to see you on here. About the motorcycle.....in my best Mom voice......If you go and get yourself killed on that danged motorcycle, I'm gonna come kick your dead butt!  If you go and get yourself hurt, I'm gonna hurt you some more!
> 
> Yes, be careful, watch out for the idiots. But most of all, have fun, enjoy yourself and be free.


Me and my brothers always like to joke about how the sentence "Be safe and have fun!" defies all rules of logic and is impossible to follow. 

(In all seriousness though, I _will_ be _very_ careful.  )


----------



## micah wotring (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2017)

Yeah, I don't want to see any motorcycle related posts from you in the "You don't know pain until ..." thread!!!!

Remember: very often people who do not ride do NOT see motorcycles. Drive defensively. As with semis, STAY in the side view mirror unless you are passing. If you can't see their face in that mirror, they won't know you are there. And no wheelies on the interstate.  Yes I have seen it, don't know if the Darwinian Award will be given to those fools. 

Congrats on getting the license!


----------



## micah wotring (May 24, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Yeah, I don't want to see any motorcycle related posts from you in the "You don't know pain until ..." thread!!!!
> 
> Remember: very often people who do not ride do NOT see motorcycles. Drive defensively. As with semis, STAY in the side view mirror unless you are passing. If you can't see their face in that mirror, they won't know you are there. And no wheelies on the interstate.  Yes I have seen it, don't know if the Darwinian Award will be given to those fools.
> 
> Congrats on getting the license!


XD I'll be safe. Wear bright, protective clothing. Always make sure every driver around you sees you. Always watch ALL traffic around ya. Keep a large following distance. Etc.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Micah,
How are things going with you? Hope all is well!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah he's been MIA a LONG time! Hopefully just really busy.


----------



## TAH (Sep 27, 2017)

Here is how micahs doing. Lol.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen fence strainers used as jewelry before 

Thanks @TAH


----------



## TAH (Sep 27, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I don't think I've ever seen fence strainers used as jewelry before
> 
> Thanks @TAH


You're welcome.

Haha.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 27, 2017)

Where is everyone!? Who are you!? WHO AM I?????


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello everyone! Yes, it's been FOREVER! Sorry about that...
I've just been crazily busy with life.
I do not have sheep yet, but, as always, am excited to soon hopefully get some!
I'm working my way through college right now. Hope to have an associate's degree in computer engineering by early in 2019. We'll see how that goes.
I've been doing a little bit of YouTube vlogging but not very frequently.
My cousin's husband whom I work with occasionally on construction projects had a contract to build a shed and was working on the roof early in the morning and slipped on the dew and fell. Only about 10 feet but even that can mess someone up pretty bad! He broke everything in his knee and a bunch of other leg bones too and also a few ribs. Doctor says to put no weight on it for 4 months. So, me and my brothers are trying to finish the shed.

So, yeah, just struggling to keep up with life!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh sorry for the "boss's" accident. 10' can be plenty far. You and your brothers can do the job.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear that you're continuing your "professional" education. Nice to hear from you! Hope you and yours have a very merry Christmas!


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 24, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Oh sorry for the "boss's" accident. 10 can be plenty far. You and your brothers can do the job.





Latestarter said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear that you're continuing your "professional" education. Nice to hear from you! Hope you and yours have a very merry Christmas!



Thanks guys, I'm trying!


----------



## Flock Master64 (Dec 24, 2017)

sup bro


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 25, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> sup bro


School school school... *sigh*
What have you been up to though?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Dec 25, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> School school school... *sigh*
> What have you been up to though?


work work work


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 25, 2017)

One generally follows the other... go figure...


----------



## Flock Master64 (Dec 25, 2017)

what do you mean?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 25, 2017)

Well, once you finish with school, work normally follows. Though school can be a drag, working for the rest of your life can be even more so.  IME very few people "luck into" jobs that they really love... they're stuck working at jobs they "have" to do to make enough money to survive (and MAYBE do some of the things they actually do love to do). Then they look back and think how much nicer it was to be in school.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2017)

That is pretty much it @Latestarter. School for most is 13 years, 17 if they go to college. Some of course get more advanced degrees.  Time off at Christmas, again in the spring, another couple of months plus off in the summer. 

Then there is work. Lasts far longer with nowhere near as much time off and you have to pay the bills. But some people do manage to have a career doing something they love. Hope it works out that way for all the youngin's here in the herd!


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 28, 2017)

True true...life ain't easy! I shouldn't complain about doing school because I really am blessed right now to be living on my parents and getting so many breaks and such! I am going to try to work my way through college so that I can get the job I want. That job would be any job in which I can support a family and still have time to do things I enjoy. (raising animals, riding dirt bike, making YouTube videos, etc.)

But yes, I'm thankful for how my life is right now!!


----------



## TAH (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your cousin! 

Life is hard and is defentily a fact everyone has to face. But not to forget there is so much fun and joy to be found in life!


----------

